# What Genre Do You Use For Publishing?



## dogdad (Feb 6, 2020)

I’m about to release three years of compositions and recordings. It’s essentially a lot of the sketches I’ve uploaded to Soundcloud.

The problem is I am unable to select either classical or soundtrack to upload my music streaming services such as Apple Music and Spotify. Apparently Apple won’t except the genre classical and other streaming services require the genre soundtrack to be an actual soundtrack to a film.

My music is soundtrack music but is not written for any specific project. It is my own music written for myself and for the love of writing music.

Has anyone else run into this problem? If so what genre do you select? The only two that I can think of that would be close would be world music or New Age neither of which are accurate for the type of music that I compose and record.


----------



## dogdad (Feb 6, 2020)

It looks like if I add in parentheses (Original Score) to my album title it’ll be accepted.

Is this true?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Feb 7, 2020)

I ran into that issue and went with “world.” Not ideal, but oh well. My tracks have 3 listeners not including my mother so clearly it wasn’t a dealbreaker.


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Feb 7, 2020)

Are you using DistroKid? I'm with them and I regularly use the Soundtrack genre and I haven't had any problems at all, so you should be good. Can't comment on the Classical genre as I haven't tried that one.


----------



## reimerpdx (Feb 7, 2020)

dogdad said:


> I’m about to release three years of compositions and recordings. It’s essentially a lot of the sketches I’ve uploaded to Soundcloud.
> 
> The problem is I am unable to select either classical or soundtrack to upload my music streaming services such as Apple Music and Spotify. Apparently Apple won’t except the genre classical and other streaming services require the genre soundtrack to be an actual soundtrack to a film.
> 
> ...


Sounds like DistroKid.
Like @cornelisjordaan, I haven't had any problems releasing "soundtracks"

I'm not sure if it was a fluke, but when using the parenthesis for a single, I put something other than "Original Score", or "Soundtrack"... so you might even get a little creative with your title :D


----------



## raagamuffin (Jan 29, 2022)

Hello! May I ask what the final verdict on this one is? I am faced with the exact dilemma for my track - it's super hybrid and the only way I can get it is Contemporary Classical or Soundtrack. Can I actually release my song with the genre titled "Soundtrack (Original Score)" like this?

Here is my track for reference:


----------

